# Why are banned users still allowed to post?



## Joab (Dec 23, 2009)

And what is the point of banning a user if he can still post in the forum? Don't know if this is the right section to ask this question, if it isn't please move it to the right one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2009)

What banned user is posting and where?


----------



## Joab (Dec 23, 2009)

skippy in "suspend and/or expel a student" thread for one, I have seen others as well, I'll update you as I see them.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you're seeing posts made prior to the banning.  We seldom remove content on MT, so the posts made earlier remain.  For example, Skippy's very first post is here; obviously he wasn't banned prior to posting anything -- but the label still reads "banned."


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Joab said:


> skippy in "suspend and/or expel a student" thread for one, I have seen others as well, I'll update you as I see them.


 
This user was recently removed as a member of this forum.  The posts that you see are most likely ones that were made prior to the ban.


----------

